# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Большой адронный коллайдер зафиксировал результаты столкновения материи и антиматерии

## SDA

Группа физиков, работающих в Европе с Большим адронным коллайдером, сообщила об обнаружении первых частиц, проливающих свет на природу взаимодействия между материей и антиматерией. Нечто похожее происходило в первые микросекунды после Большого Взрыва, который привел к появлению Вселенной в ее нынешнем виде.

В центре ядерных исследований ЦЕРН сообщили о том, что в минувшую среду в главном кольце коллайдера было зафиксировано появление частиц, называемых "прелестными кварками" или нижними кварками третьего поколения, обладающих зарядом -1/3. Впервые о существовании этих частиц физики заговорили примерно полвека назад, а на практике они были впервые обнаружены в 1977 году (причем тоже в ЦЕРНе).

"Это можно рассматривать как самый первый шаг в работе коллайдера. Теперь мы видим, что в коллайдере фиксируются события, возникающие в результате столкновения частиц. Сегодняшние результаты дают нам надежду на скорое открытие новых физических законов", говорит физик ЦЕРН Кристин Сьюттон. По ее словам, прежде чем обнаружить всего один "прелестный кварк", коллайдер провел больше 10 миллионов протоновых столкновений.

"Прелестный кварк" является более лёгким членом слабого кваркового дублета третьего поколения, в который входит также значительно более тяжёлый t-кварк. Он имеет массу 4,2−4,7 ГэВ (в зависимости от метода определения массы), почти в 5 раз тяжелее нуклона. Время жизни кварка составляет около 10−12 с. "Прелестный кварк" входит в состав различных частиц, например В-мезонов, барионов и S-кварков.

Сейчас БАК работает с мощностью 7 тераэлектронвольт (ТэВ) или по 3,5 ТэВ в каждом из направлений. В прошлом декабре коллайдер достиг мощности в 2,36 ТэВ, после чего был отключен на зимний период. Сейчас мощность БАКа существенно выше и здесь планируют провести физические эксперименты Atlas и CMS, данные о которых будут поступать в режиме реального времени.

В перспективе, примерно через полтора-два года, мощность БАКа будет увеличена до 14 ТэВ или до 7 ТэВ в каждую сторону кольца ускорителя. "Многие из этих опытов подскажут нам суть физических событий в космосе на этапе его формирования", - говорит Катапано.

"Сейчас достигнут определенный успех, но делать какие-то выводы еще рано. Крупные исследования делаются на основании миллиардов таких столкновений. Лишь в крошечном числе столкновений мы сможем обнаружить искомые физические явления", - говорит Гвидо Тонелли, физик из ЦЕРН. 

http://www.cybersecurity.ru/prognoz/92259.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

> что в минувшую среду в главном кольце коллайдера было зафиксировано появление частиц, называемых "прелестными кварками" или нижними кварками третьего поколения, обладающих зарядом -1/3


 Да не сам же кварк, а содержащую его частицу. 



> тяжёлый t-кварк. Он имеет массу 4,2−4,7 ГэВ (в зависимости от метода определения массы), почти в 5 раз тяжелее нуклона


  какого нуклона?
  Почему масса в электронвольтах? 5 ГэВ/c/c  - b - кварк, кстати
"Библиотечка "Квант"" - источник знаний лучший, чем клюквенный киберсекьюрити. Еще бы на "мембрану" ссылались  :Smiley: )

----------


## Torvic99

> Почему масса в электронвольтах?


Как правило, через электронвольт выражается и масса[1]  элементарных частиц (исходя из эквивалентности массы и энергии  Е = mc&#178 :Wink: .

----------

